# yellowing



## th3dr0 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi All! I have 6 plants growing currently, and they have been doing amazing until about 3 days ago. They are about 1 month old, and are under a 400W HPS light. Well, recently the leaves have been yellowing, and the growth has seemed to stop. Now, my guess is that the light was to close, so i moved it up but i am wondering if it is the nutrients. As far as i know, i have been giving it the proper nuts. I am not really sure what to do, because they dont seem to be imprvoing. Help would be wonderful. Thanks.

BTW..i am using floragro nuts, and for a 2 gallon reservoir i am using about half a cap. I know that doesnt say much, but that is how much i am using.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 12, 2007)

Have you checked your ph. The wrong ph will lock out nutes if not in the right range. I have an air cooled 1000 watt mh 18" above plants with no problems. The light won't hurt as much as the heat.


----------



## th3dr0 (Apr 14, 2007)

Light=heat..when you have a 400 watt hps system in a 3x5 closet, light and heat coinside. Anyway, yeh i cant seem to keep the Ph down. I am using Aquirium Ph  down, i think it is just dilute sulfuric acid. It seems like every hour i check it it goes right back up, i but more acid in, and it goes right back up. Very irratating. Although i have managed to keep the Ph down the last day or so, i still dont see any improvment. They arent really getting worse, but they arent growing. 

Could it be one of the 2 things??

A.) i used shitty arizona tap water with a ph of 7.9?
B.) i live in arizona were there is like 10% humidity, and the leaves are drying out?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 14, 2007)

Is the yelowing at the bottom of the plant? If so up yours nutes some.
Pics would help


----------



## th3dr0 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wait..where would i stream the images from..i feel nervous about streaming them from photobucket or sumthin with all my account info.


----------



## th3dr0 (Apr 14, 2007)

...


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't focus on the growth so much, your in a stage of root development so just cuz the leaves aren't growing doesn't necessarily mean nothing is growing.

you need to figure out your yellowing leaf problem.

I would flush the water, use NO nutes as those plants look young, and try some different PH down.  Get some stuff from a garden center or pool supply.  I'm not sure how strong aquarium stuff is or if its the same.  I've never used it so i don't know the concentrate.

I can tell you, that after i change my water it takes a lot of ph down.  maybe a 1/4 cup.  after my ph down satureates the water and holds at 5.8 or so, i only need litterally drops to keep it down every few days.

I have a 24 gallon DWC setup, yours will be different i'm sure.  but you need to know.  Add that ph till it satureates and stays.  you can always drain a gallon at a time and add your crappy tap water to bring it back up.

hope this helps some


----------



## th3dr0 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, the thing is, they were growing like crazy, and then just stoped. Also, i Just flushed the water, and then the Ph started skyrocketing. Also, they all have an amazing root system, on has 10+ inch roots. Actually, since i posted this, they seem to be doing better. I finally got a stable Ph, and they seem to be growing again.


----------



## Dada (Apr 15, 2007)

You mentioned a 2 gallon reservoir in your original post. Is that correct? If so, is that what you are planning on leaving your six plants in as they get older? I ask because I have only three plants growing in a ten gallon res and it is too small. My res is more than 2/3 full of roots. Imagine a couple of king-sized down pillows submerged in a ten gallon res and that's about what it is. These MJ plants put out a TON of roots in hydro, man. And the smaller your res is, the harder it is to control pH and PPM. My three girls drink just about a gallon a day. If I had them in a 2 gallon res, there wouldn't be enough room for the roots and there would be NO room for any water or nutes...


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad to hear you got things straightened out. I recently had the same problem when my tap water went up from 6.5 to 7.4.  I am using some advanced nutrients ph down. It is very concentrated and works great. I have to adjust my ph about every other day. I am keeping my ph between 5.5 and 6.0 and the plants love it.


----------

